
China cracks cheap lithium production in electric car breakthrough - ubasu
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3010200/china-cracks-cheap-lithium-production-electric-car-breakthrough
======
woodandsteel
This is not nearly as important as you might think. That's because lithium is
only a very small part of the cost of a lithium-ion battery. Most of it is
production expenses. These have been dropping steadily (the price of li-ion
batteries went down 35% in the last year alone) due to improved design, more
efficient manufacturing technologies, and economies of scale.

